# Brauche Pumpenberatung Alphacool  DC-LT / VPP755 / EK D5 / ??



## tigra456 (8. Juli 2018)

Servus Leute.

Ich habe nen Kreislauf mit ner Alphacool DC-LT Eisstation... 
War mein Favourit weil sie mit einem Kabel und Mobogeregelt läuft. Aber anscheindend gibts da sonst nix andres in der Richtung... ?


Diese muss ich aber auf Grund Lautstärke und Silentbedüfnis immer drosseln auf 40-50%....

Nun kommt bald mein neues Gehäuse und ich will den Kreislauf beim Transplantieren mit größeren Radis und ner besseren (aber auch leiseren) Pumpe versehen.

Da bin ich im www auf die Eisstation VPP 775 gestoßen und habe auch mal was von ner EK D5 PMW gelesen...
Könnt ihr mir sagen auf was man bei solchen Überlegungen achten soll ?

Kann ich bedenkenlos ne 775 kaufen ? (Müsste laut Tests in allen Belangen besser sein)
Kann ich mein EK Cryo Fuel weiter benutzen ? Oder braucht man bestimmte Flüssigkeiten/Zusätze ?

Gruß


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Juli 2018)

Nimmst ne echte D5 ala VPP655, aquacomputer D5 etc


----------



## tigra456 (8. Juli 2018)

Mal kurz so am Rande gefragt.

Die D5 Liang ist quasi das "Grundmodell" ? 
VPP655 ist die Alphacool Verkaufsversion und die VPP 775 sowie die EK D5 sind umgemoddete Varianten der Hersteller ?

Wichtig wäre mir nur mehr Pumpleistung aber ganz wichtig leiser als die DC-LT


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Juli 2018)

Die D5 ist von Laing. Die VPP655 hat einfach n anderen Aufkleber drauf, genau wie von Watercool und andere Varianten. Bei der D5 von aquacomputer ist einfach ne neue Platine drauf für den ganzen Eletronik-Klimmbimm (aquabus, usb etc.). Die VPP775 ist in keinster Weise eine D5 und hat damit nichts zu tun. Die hat lediglich die gleiche Baumform um mit D5 Tops/AGBs kompatibel zu sein, ansonsten ist das eine komplett andere Pumpe.

Wenn die VPP755 läuft ist sie noch leiser und nocht stärker als eine D5. Es gibt aber diverse Meldungen dazu, dass die Teile mit der Zeit den Geist aufgeben und Anlaufprobleme bekommen. Foren muss man halt genau so kritisch hinterfragen wie manche Reviews, da niemand weiß wie viele von den Teilen wirklich Probleme machen und wie viele nicht. Außerdem wird ja auch gerne Stimmung gemacht. Ich habe zwei VPP755 gehabt, eine ist noch sehr neu, die andere läuft aber seit nem Jahr auch ohne Probleme, das ist aber genau so wenig repräsentativ. Ein gewisses Risiko scheint zumindest zu bestehen. Mit einer echten D5 geht man auf Nummer sicher.


----------



## tigra456 (8. Juli 2018)

Hm...

Ich würde mir das Ganze evtl eh so vereinfachen, dass ich vielleicht meine Eisstation DC-LT rauswerfe und dann die Eisstation VPP775 besorgen würde. 
Aber wenn du sagst, es gibt auch kritische Stimmen... hm mal noch bissl googeln...


----------



## Killermarkus81 (8. Juli 2018)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Hm...
> 
> Ich würde mir das Ganze evtl eh so vereinfachen, dass ich vielleicht meine Eisstation DC-LT rauswerfe und dann die Eisstation VPP775 besorgen würde.
> Aber wenn du sagst, es gibt auch kritische Stimmen... hm mal noch bissl googeln...



Was wirst du finden? Ich kanns dir sagen:
Eine laut schreiende Minderheit die offensichtlich chronische Probleme mit RMA Abteilungen haben - nicht nur bei Aquatuning
Schau dir mal den Trend bei Alternate an...ich hatte jetzt zwei Reklamationen,ein Produkt hab ich ausgepackt,verbaut und festgestellt das ich's lieber anders mache - ohne Probleme volle Preiserstattung!manchmal frag ich mich was die Leute machen, einfach freundlich kommunizieren,dann klappt's auch (fast immer)!
Die VPP755 hatte ihre Probleme, aber es ist unrealistisch das Alphacool dieses Modell weiter verkauft, wenn es sich um ein generelles Problem Handeln würde!
Man sieht ja wie lange sowas nachhängt!


----------



## chaotium (8. Juli 2018)

kleiner geheimtipp:

Aquastream samt Aquainlet, dat läuft und läuft und läuft....


----------



## tigra456 (8. Juli 2018)

Okay, Dann kann ich die VPP755 mal kommen lassen. Vermutlich als Eisstation und dann schauen wir mal...
Habt ihr scho recht, im Netz beschweren sich oft die Unzufriedenen, der Rest meldet sich nicht weil se einfach zufrieden sind.


----------



## SpatteL (8. Juli 2018)

Ich habe selber keine VPP755 und kenne daher nur die Berichte aus diversen Froren, aber:
Wenn ich lese das der ein oder andere schon die 2. oder 3. Pumpe hat(auch V2 und V3), da sie immer wieder Probleme macht, würde ich es mit 2 mal überlegen die Pumpe zu kaufen.
Dann doch lieber ein bewährtes Modell der echten D5.


----------



## v3nom (9. Juli 2018)

Die VPP755 ist KEINE D5, sondern eine Alphacool Pumpe mit D5 Maßen.
Die 755 fällt gerne mal aus... nicht so ein palles Teil.


----------



## tigra456 (9. Juli 2018)

Viele Berichte haben da von einer V1 bzw. einer V2 gesprochen. 
Ob es sie nun auch in V3 gibt, weiß ich nicht.

Spielt evtl auch ne Rolle ?

Stimmt das eigentlich mit den Wasserzusätzen und der Schmierung ?
Ich habe einfach paar Flaschen EK Croy Fuel Fertig-Mix gekauft und rein geleert.
Auf extra Pumpenschmierung habe ich da jetzt nicht geachtet.... ?


----------



## Farbfieber (10. Juli 2018)

Ich hatte bis vor 2 Wochen noch die Alphacool VPP755 im System und diese gegen eine EK-D5 PWM G2 Pumpe getauscht, die VPP755 war auf Stufe 5 deutlich zuhören, die EK-D5 läuft bei auf maximal 100% und sie ist absolut nicht zuhören.
Bei der VPP755 ist das eingetreten was schon viele User geschrieben haben in anderen Foren. Betreibe die EK-D5 PWM G2 unter einen Alphacool Eisbecher.


----------



## tigra456 (10. Juli 2018)

Was ist von der EK D5 PWM zu halten ?
Gibts ja als PMW und ohne ?

Gibts da was zu beachten ?


----------



## Farbfieber (10. Juli 2018)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Was ist von der EK D5 PWM zu halten ?
> Gibts ja als PMW und ohne ?
> 
> Gibts da was zu beachten ?



Ich hab bisher nur gutes von der EK D5 PWM gelesen. Mit PWM und ohne? ich hab sie nur mit PWM gefunden, selbst die Vario hat nen PWM Anschluss, bloss bei der Vario lässt sich der maximale Regelbereich festlegen.


----------



## tigra456 (10. Juli 2018)

Ok dann gibts bestimmt nur die eine.
Frage noch zum Thema Entkoppelung wenn ich sie mit nem Fertiggehäuse wie dem 

EK Water Blocks EK-XTOP Revo D5 RGB PWM - Plexi (inkl. Pumpe)

oder

EKWB EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 RGB PWM

oder in die Alphacool Eisstation D5

einbaue/kaufe, dann ist sie schon entkoppelt ?

Oder muss ich da extra was beachten ?


----------



## tigra456 (14. Juli 2018)

So nun ist die zweite Eisstation DC-LT dem Tode nahe. Der AGB bekommt Risse (schon wieder). War schonmal so. Ursache nicht ganz klar. Denke das die Klettklebe-Vorrichtung einfach beim wiederholten Ein- und Ausbau zu stark am Pumpengehäuse zieht.
Also nun schaue ich mir nach was neuem um.

Denke ich wage den Versuch die EK D5 PWM zu nehmen....


----------



## Muxxer (15. Juli 2018)

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30204

Bin von den teil begeistert super Quali und gibts für ne DDC auch hatte zuvor das Aquacomputer teil, was im Endeffekt das selbe ist aber der Heatkiller Tube find ich noxh nen tick besser da schwerer und somit weniger vibrationen  also auch leiser


----------



## tigra456 (1. August 2018)

Also wollte mal Rückmeldung geben.
Habe mir die EK D5 PWM gegönnt. (Echt nicht so günstig das Teil)
EK Water Blocks EK-XTOP Revo D5 RGB PWM - Plexi (inkl.…

Aber auf 40-60% ist das Teil echt silent (hätte ich nicht gedacht) EK hat da gute Vibrationsdämpfer beigelegt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun ist das Lagersummen meiner Noiseblocker NB B12-PS bei 800 u/min tatsächlich lauter wie alles andre 

Danke für eure Tips.


----------



## Mainkowitsch (9. September 2018)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Viele Berichte haben da von einer V1 bzw. einer V2 gesprochen.
> Ob es sie nun auch in V3 gibt, weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Spielt evtl auch ne Rolle ?
> ...



Um das Thema mal aufzufrischen, für diejenigen die hierhin gestolpert sind...
Kann die VPP755 nicht empfehlen...  Der Support selbst hat mir geschrieben, dass die Pumpe ein Problem mit Spannungsschwankungen beim Start des Rechners hat...  Sie mag es nicht :/
 Nur ständig meinen Computer vom Netz zu trennen oder den PWM-Stecker abzustöpseln ist für mich keine Lösung! Ich werde zu einer anderen Pumpe wechseln.
Aquastream oder der hier schon erwähnten EK...

Empfehlungen???


----------



## SpatteL (9. September 2018)

Eine richtige D5, DDC, aquastream ...
Die üblichen Verdächtigen eben.


----------



## Mainkowitsch (9. September 2018)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Eine richtige D5, DDC, aquastream ...
> Die üblichen Verdächtigen eben.



ist die EK keine richtige D5?
also die Aquastream kannst empfehlen ja? wie sieht es mit der lautstärke bei der aus?


----------



## Mainkowitsch (9. September 2018)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Eine richtige D5, DDC, aquastream ...
> Die üblichen Verdächtigen eben.



ist die EK keine richtige D5?
also die Aquastream kannst empfehlen ja? wie sieht es mit der lautstärke bei der aus?


----------



## tigra456 (10. September 2018)

Also die EK D5 PWM ist bombe. Als Vergleich habe ich bisland nur die Alphacool DC-LT in mehreren Ausstattungen gehabt.
Bei 50-70% ist die so gut wie unhörbar. Das Zubehör ist Top (Entkoppelung etc.)


----------



## Darkspell64 (11. September 2018)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, von mir einen Daumen hoch für die EK. 
Habe selbst die XRES mit AGB, klasse Teil. Bis 70% eigentlich unhörbar, super entkoppelt, optisch sehr wertig. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Darkspell


----------

